# North East trip to Helmsley



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

*Choose Time*​
Weekend685.71%Mid-Week114.29%


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

Any North East PPL interest in a trip to Helmsley, some cracking roads, a beer and sum chips..?


----------



## monkgti (Mar 19, 2007)

Weekend for me mate but not this one.
Just happen to know them roads like the back of my hand :wink: :wink: 
Wonder why :!: 
Once hit one of the jumps on a ZXR400 and a gust of wind got hold of the bike...It was almost lay flat.... Throttle wide open and a snakey landing  
Gaz thought me and Sox were mental from that day on. :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

raptoruk said:


> Any North East PPL interest in a trip to Helmsley, some cracking roads, a beer and sum chips..?


Yes. Judy and me. Hutton-le-Hole first then Helmsley. Brilliant.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

PS The 'normal' route is monitored too closely :wink:

Joe


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

TTCool said:


> PS The 'normal' route is monitored too closely :wink:
> 
> Joe


Only on weekends 8) , Monk, took our lass there last week, she loved the twisties from Stokesley to Helmsley, jst steady away though


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Weekend for me..... aslong as we dont let Joe speed off from my slow(er) dirty diesel!


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

LOL, jst a steady ride there, how you go back tis up to you... 8)


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

raptoruk said:


> LOL, jst a steady ride there,


You obviously aint seen Joes driving yet


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

Weekend it is, next weekend, Saturday 18th / Sunday 19th
Let me know who's coming

1) Kev + Jo

2)

3)

4)

5)

6)

7)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I am on nights on the 18th so will be in bed on the 19th


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I have a prior appointment on the 18th  and am working on the 19th


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I am on nights on the 18th so will be in bed on the 19th


Lightweight.... Pro Plus it. 

Anyway... Early next month would be better for me.


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

What about the week after, can ppl make it, rather get everybody there..


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm off the next weekend but there is Smoggies V Newcastle on the Sunday so the A19 might be a tad busy and crawling with police


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

From Helmsley we could go to Thompsons Fish and Chip Place on the A64 just outside York, to finish off the day. It's only a few miles down the road from Helmsley.

Hope this comes off. We are definitely up for it. Name the day.

Joe


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

Thnx, I'm looking 4ward to meeting more TT'er's also, had my car 2 mnths now and just love it. Just trying to get a day when everybody can make it....
Anyway if anybody fancies coming to see me and my girl, please feel free, any time, just PM.
Looking 4ward to seeing all there..


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

PS You can eat inside or outside at Thompsoms. There are plenty picnic benches outside and good parking. The fish and chips are the best I've ever tasted, anywhere. I usually get two fish, no chips; white 'meaty' fish, crispy batter and their own in-house taste.

Joe


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

Hope they do PIES for ANDY 
Joe, do you get an extra benefit with the following?
V-Power with Millers Octane Plus


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Here you go:

http://www.thompsonsfishrestaurants.com/

Joe


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

Get In..!, I'm starving, gona go and get me sum now :roll:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

raptoruk said:


> Hope they do PIES for ANDY
> Joe, do you get an extra benefit with the following?
> V-Power with Millers Octane Plus


YES. Anyone who has driven my car, e.g. the APS guys or Phil at Elite in Thornaby; all say it's eager and/or lively. It's Â£3 a bottle, which treats 50 litres. I get it from Oak Road Motor Factors in Redcar. Obviously it adds Â£3 to a tank of petrol...but it's worth it 

I'd be surprised it Thompson don't do pies.

Joe


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

Well a trip to Oak Road Motor Factors is in order then tomorrow...
Cheers Joe 8)


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

raptoruk said:


> Well a trip to Oak Road Motor Factors is in order then tomorrow...
> Cheers Joe 8)


I'm not sure what the Saturday opening hours are. Give them a ring on 01642-475641. Don't forget you have to either fill up a few times before it takes full effect (ECU has to adapt) or you can pull a fuse to get a quicker response. My TT is May 2000 so it's fuse 10. I'm not sure about other years. Is your TT a 225 and is it remapped? If you do want to try it only use Millers Octane Plus, not the other products.

Joe

PS John_H is your man for technical information.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Forgot to mention, you have to buy Millers in quantity to get it at Â£3. It's normally Â£3.50.

Joe


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

TTR 225, remapped by Morgan / WAK
8)


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

raptoruk said:


> TTR 225, remapped by Morgan / WAK
> 8)


You should benefit the same as me then.

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I thought that you bought your fuel at Durham Tees Valley Joe :lol: :lol:


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

FFS have we nowt better 2 do lol 8) , got 2 be up early for a horse show 2...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

raptoruk said:


> FFS have we nowt better 2 do lol 8) , got 2 be up early for a horse show 2...


Just winding down after a daft end to an easy shift :roll:


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

U work Weekends ...?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

raptoruk said:


> U work Weekends ...?


Two out of three


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> I thought that you bought your fuel at Durham Tees Valley Joe :lol: :lol:


Andrew

:lol: Aviation fuel :lol: Good one.

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I thought that you bought your fuel at Durham Tees Valley Joe :lol: :lol:
> ...


Well at least its VAT free 8)


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Thompsons DO sell pies  :roll:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi folks

What's happening with this cruise? Almost any date will do, so far as we are concerned.

Joe & Judy


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

Right Guys, please forward the weekends that ppl are available to have a ride to Helmsley, I will then go with the majority and organise it


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

raptoruk said:


> Right Guys, please forward the weekends that ppl are available to have a ride to Helmsley, I will then go with the majority and organise it


Good man. Any weekend, or week day for that matter, for Judy and me.

Joe 8)


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

Anymore thoughts guy's? :? 
Joe gis a shout if ya fancy conming for a cuppa or a beer over here with Judy.. 8)


----------



## landyboy (Aug 17, 2007)

has anything got sorted for this helmsley meet?i joined just recently and wouldnt mind meeting some petrol heads!! :lol:


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

Hi landyboy, nice to meet U, seems everybody is busy or working, but Joe and his partner are up for it, just let me know when U are available this weekend and I'l sort.
Regards Kev


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

raptoruk said:


> Hi landyboy, nice to meet U, seems everybody is busy or working, but Joe and his partner are up for it, just let me know when U are available this weekend and I'l sort.
> Regards Kev


Oi, Judy is not my partner, SHE IS MY WIFE OF 28 YEARS.

Joe 8)


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

V Sory Joe, lol. I was married for 18 years, now seperated. But living with a young School Teacher.. 8) 8)


----------



## landyboy (Aug 17, 2007)

im free most of the time at the minute as im a teacher tooo sooo enjoying the summer hols!!!!!
pj


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

Kewl, my GF is a Teacher in Sedgfield - Head of Science. What du drive M8..?


----------



## landyboy (Aug 17, 2007)

well the work horse is a vectra estate. which allows me to play with a 2002 blue tt 180 bhp. with tinted windows looks a beast man!! and a landy in pieces im tring to rebuild 
what about you like???


----------



## landyboy (Aug 17, 2007)

well the work horse is a vectra estate. which allows me to play with a 2002 blue tt 180 bhp. with tinted windows looks a beast man!! and a landy in pieces im tring to rebuild 
what about you like???


----------



## landyboy (Aug 17, 2007)

well the work horse is a vectra estate. which allows me to play with a 2002 blue tt 180 bhp. with tinted windows looks a beast man!! and a landy in pieces im tring to rebuild 
what about you like???


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

2001 225 TTR with the following done, only had it 2 months, did the mod myself with the exception of the remap of course.
Koni Sports suspension all round 28mm drop
WAKBOX mk IV Mod
DV007P Divertor
Milltek Non Res Cat Back Exhaust
HardWired Garmion Sat Nav ( Soon to Have Vent Mount by Daveg )
Stage II Remap by Morgan(uk225) and WAK
2007 Nissan Patyhfinder need this as we have four hoses...lol
1 Monkey Bike....


----------



## landyboy (Aug 17, 2007)

nice collection man


----------



## landyboy (Aug 17, 2007)

any ideas if owt is gunna happen this wkd??or is it gunna be aiming for another day???
:roll:


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

Not looking good, but if you fancy a meet lets go to helmsley, just light rain forcast, Joe U up for it...2day.....
Call Me on 07971799058


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Nearly 1,100 views and no takers  :roll: Come on Teessiders and North East folk and all others :lol:, it's only a run out, not a marathon and there's a Thompsons experience at the end of it.

Joe


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

They probs heard bout ur reputation and are frightened they can't keep up, lol.....I am...


----------



## landyboy (Aug 17, 2007)

come on man we made it three!!!!
maybe they are just scared of driving around these country roads


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

landyboy said:


> come on man we made it three!!!!
> maybe they are just scared of driving around these country roads


Good morning

Yesterday Judy and I covered Richmond, Reeth (longish walk here) then Muker, over Buttertubs Pass, down into Hawes and on to the Ingleton Water Falls and the walk. The weather was unbelievably hot, (for this country that is :roll: ) 22 degrees of stillness in Reeth. We sat on the bench at the top green and watched the world go by for half an hour. We are just about ready to leave for another jolly. The forecast for where we are going is good at the moment, so looking forward to probably one of the few days of sunshine left in 2007.

Joe & Judy


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We are free this weekend but the roads won't be :?


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

Met up wiv Joe and Judy today @ Helmsley, I must say how much of a pleasure it was, we enjoyed several hours of sun and steady driving. Lovely to meet U both...looking forward to the next time...
8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

raptoruk said:


> Met up wiv Joe and Judy today @ Helmsley, I must say how much of a pleasure it was, we enjoyed several hours of sun and steady driving. Lovely to meet U both...looking forward to the next time...
> 8)


Glad you to had fun I was at Diggerland


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We went to the beach 8)


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

anybody up 2 owt this weekend...? 8)


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

raptoruk said:


> Met up wiv Joe and Judy today @ Helmsley, I must say how much of a pleasure it was, we enjoyed several hours of sun and steady driving. Lovely to meet U both...looking forward to the next time...
> 8)


Same here, Kev. I still can't believe how kind the weather was. A great day out and I topped up my Mediterranean tan  That's two consecutive sunny days bringing this year's summer to a heady total of four stonking days :lol: allegedly :!: Nice steady drive too.

Joe


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

TTCool said:


> allegedly Nice steady drive too
> 
> Joe


HeHe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

raptoruk said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > allegedly Nice steady drive too
> ...


Don't know what you mean. I was asleep most of the time, Judy did the driving :lol:

Anonymous


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> raptoruk said:
> 
> 
> > Met up wiv Joe and Judy today @ Helmsley, I must say how much of a pleasure it was, we enjoyed several hours of sun and steady driving. Lovely to meet U both...looking forward to the next time...
> ...


I've heard all Diggers and JCBs are YELLOW. Andy, you are addicted to yellow, I'll bet you like custard too, topped up with apple pie.

Joe


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

Joe, U've said that word.....'PIE', Digger Land in search of Pie's....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

raptoruk said:


> anybody up 2 owt this weekend...? 8)


Me I am working


----------

